# Are there any rules regarding a racehorse wearing bling!?



## Lucy1992 (10 April 2017)

Pretty much as the title says! I've bought a couple of racehorses recently. One is at home having a break and the other is in training (races tomorrow ekkkk!!!)any way my one running tomorrow has the name gold in his name and out of interest I was wondering if there are any rules regarding the turn out of the horse. Can they wear bling browbands or have gold glitter hoof polish?  I was going to order him a matching silk/velvet browband to my silks but thought it might be a bit more fun to bling my boy up in future races as his name gives me the perfect excuse! In hindsight I should of bought a mare haha! Poor lad!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2017)

Browbands are fine but I wouldn't go for the ones with the big rosettes on the side. They are just annoying and get filthy quickly. Glitter hoof oil - please!!! Your not 5yo! Your horse is not a kids pony doing fancy dress! I would be absolutely mortified if an owner asked me to put that stuff on their horse! I would do it of course but them I would hand it to someone else to lead up because I won't be associated with such nonsense. I have seen people use glitter spray on their quarter markers and in the horses tail but again, this looks childish and tacky. Not something any well respecting stable lad or lass will ever subject their poor horse to!

So in response to your question - no, there are no rules as such but please don't make your horse look like a ****!

By all means get your own browband to match your silks, design your own quarter markers if you like but leave the glitter to the kids pony shows.


----------



## Lucy1992 (10 April 2017)

Thanks for your reply.  I really don't know why people get so emotional about this I was just reading and old thread about something like this and that person got so much hate it's unreal!  At the end of the day it's light hearted fun!!! In my opinion racing needs a bit more of that!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

We don't need glitter hoof oil ...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 April 2017)

What about the other one, has he been turned out yet? Last time I heard about him he was stabled, not a good plan, imho. 
I think you can buy special hoof oil which is black, and some have gold labels! 
If you want him to look cool, have a handmade headcollar with his nameplate, that is proper class. He can have a matching lead up rein.
The saddler at the Irish National stud will make one to order. I am sure there are others.


----------



## Lyle (11 April 2017)

He sounds like he'd look pretty swish in a brass browband  you can get some gorgeous designs!


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			I was just reading and old thread about something like this and that person got so much hate it's unreal!
		
Click to expand...

Of course you were. 

You read an old thread about glitter on racehorses where someone "got so much hate" then decided to post your own. 

Make sure you spread plenty glitter on the horn beteeen their eyes as well for authenticity.


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Of course you were. 

You read an old thread about glitter on racehorses where someone "got so much hate" then decided to post your own. 

Make sure you spread plenty glitter on the horn beteeen their eyes as well for authenticity.
		
Click to expand...

Haha oh dear no it was about glitter on a horse not a racehorse!


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

Hi! Yes he is now out! Thank god! We got to turn out at our yard a few days ago!! He is very happy and it's already done him the world of good.  I have a new vet seeing him now so hoping to get to the bottom of the problem although touch wood he seems to be improving from turnout. Thank you for asking .  

He has a leather head collar with his name on and matching lead rope to my colours.


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

Lyle said:



			He sounds like he'd look pretty swish in a brass browband  you can get some gorgeous designs!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2017)

What's the name of your horse that's running today?


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			What's the name of your horse that's running today?
		
Click to expand...

It's probably One for Arthur isn't it?


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It's probably One for Arthur isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering.


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It's probably One for Arthur isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

????


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			I was wondering.
		
Click to expand...

. Gold Flash


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2017)

Love it when someone is essentially called a troll and it turns out they may not be!!
Only on H&H


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			. Gold Flash
		
Click to expand...

Lingfield, your first race as an owner (?)  -  good luck


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			Love it when someone is essentially called a troll and it turns out they may not be!!
Only on H&H
		
Click to expand...

I know right haha!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			. Gold Flash
		
Click to expand...

good luck!


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Lingfield, your first race as an owner (?)  -  good luck 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes it's my first runner! My partner has a hurdler but my heart belongs to flat racing so it's very exciting. I bought him a few weeks ago . His just going out for a blast today to see where we are at with him. he is up against seriously nice horses today so no expectations at all. Just get home safe that's all I care about!


----------



## tonitot (11 April 2017)

I haven't read all the replies but I used to lead up a horse whose owners wanted him to run in a very blingy browband. It's was very sparkly and could be seen a mile off. Everyone in the stable yard at the races made comments about it and I found it quite embarrassing having to lead him up wearing it. 
There aren't any rules against it and the horse couldn't give a toss but I hated leading the horse up in that browband so much that I would conveniently forget to pack it when I got the racing gear ready. Worked well for me when he then ran 3 times in a normal leather browband and finished 3rd, 2nd then 1st and his owners decided the sparkly browband was bad luck or something so I never had to use it again!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

tonitot said:



			I haven't read all the replies but I used to lead up a horse whose owners wanted him to run in a very blingy browband. It's was very sparkly and could be seen a mile off. Everyone in the stable yard at the races made comments about it and I found it quite embarrassing having to lead him up wearing it. 
There aren't any rules against it and the horse couldn't give a toss but I hated leading the horse up in that browband so much that I would conveniently forget to pack it when I got the racing gear ready. Worked well for me when he then ran 3 times in a normal leather browband and finished 3rd, 2nd then 1st and his owners decided the sparkly browband was bad luck or something so I never had to use it again!
		
Click to expand...

That's something that I would do as well &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; nah in all honesty browbands aren't too bad but i do draw the line at glitter! We will have a couple of horses running in on of the new silk designs next season - the paw print and dog ones. We have those as 1/4 markers for their horses too which don't look too bad if you do them right. I quite like doodling on them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It's probably One for Arthur isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 April 2017)

EKW- is One for Authur from your yard?! 

We had one who's mummy purchased the most awful coloured gem browband, I'm not even sure what it was and I quite like a bit of bling.... everyone forgot to pack it.....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			EKW- is One for Authur from your yard?!
		
Click to expand...

Yup &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Yup &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Damn I'm good &#128514;
Congratulations! That must have been hell of a party &#127881;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

Op - I hope you had a good day at the races, looks as though your horse may need a bit further these days but didn't run badly.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Damn I'm good &#128514;
Congratulations! That must have been hell of a party &#127881;
		
Click to expand...

The party hasn't finished yet &#128513;&#128514;&#128513;&#128514;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 April 2017)

EKW said:



			The party hasn't finished yet &#128513;&#128514;&#128513;&#128514;&#128513;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

As we struggle to scrap a 4th at Kempton I'm not at all jealous &#128522;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

Your more than welcome to join us! We like partying with anyone who is game for it!


----------



## Mosh (11 April 2017)

EKW - thanks to your plucky horse i made a profit on saturday! I didn't know he was someone on the forums. Many congratulations!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2017)

No horse needs bling.  Just good health which will give plenty of shine in the skin, well turned out and quality tack.  Respect him, don't turn him into a Christmas tree.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

Mosh said:



			EKW - thanks to your plucky horse i made a profit on saturday! I didn't know he was someone on the forums. Many congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

He's not mine, if he were I'd be £560k better off &#128514;&#128514; but i do have the pleasure of working with him. It has been a massive team effort with him. From the trainer to the jockey to the with to rider to the person who feeds him to the one who mucks him out to the person who clips him (which would be my contribution lol) to the vets to the farriers. There are so many people who are part of the whole King Arthur experience of a lifetime!


----------



## Whoopit (11 April 2017)

I don't see why you shouldn't slap glittery hoof oil on it if that's what you want to do. It's not something I would do with any horse I had but who cares. I don't like blankets and boxes of tissues on the parcel shelf of cars but I don't go about bitching about the drivers just cos they're visible and i think it looks 5h17. Most other people probably don't even notice.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

Whoopit said:



			I don't see why you shouldn't slap glittery hoof oil on it if that's what you want to do. It's not something I would do with any horse I had but who cares. I don't like blankets and boxes of tissues on the parcel shelf of cars but I don't go about bitching about the drivers just cos they're visible and i think it looks 5h17. Most other people probably don't even notice.
		
Click to expand...

The op might own the horse but she doesn't look after it every day. She doesn't ride it nor take it racing. The stable lad or lass will be responsible for turning the horse out clean and dressed to race, not the op. 99% of stable staff would either refuse to put glitter on or be totally and utterly mortified to be leading a horse up in front of the general public both at the races and on TV covered in glitter. The 1% that would would be the little 16yo noob who would then be ripped to shreds by the rest of the yard who have some dignity and they wouldn't do it again!


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2017)

EKW said:



			The op might own the horse but she doesn't look after it every day. She doesn't ride it nor take it racing. The stable lad or lass will be responsible for turning the horse out clean and dressed to race, not the op. 99% of stable staff would either refuse to put glitter on or be totally and utterly mortified to be leading a horse up in front of the general public both at the races and on TV covered in glitter. The 1% that would would be the little 16yo noob who would then be ripped to shreds by the rest of the yard who have some dignity and they wouldn't do it again!
		
Click to expand...

All very true.
But just remember who it is that ultimately pays your wages.
There are different ways of saying things


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

There are indeed - sorry, i am sure he a clutz i managed to drop and spill the whole bottle before i managed to put any on your horse! But it's certainly made the stable yard sparkle!


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

EKW said:



			The op might own the horse but she doesn't look after it every day. She doesn't ride it nor take it racing. The stable lad or lass will be responsible for turning the horse out clean and dressed to race, not the op. 99% of stable staff would either refuse to put glitter on or be totally and utterly mortified to be leading a horse up in front of the general public both at the races and on TV covered in glitter. The 1% that would would be the little 16yo noob who would then be ripped to shreds by the rest of the yard who have some dignity and they wouldn't do it again!
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why putting a little bit of gold shimmer is such a big deal.  I'm not covering the horse in it!


----------



## Lucy1992 (11 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			All very true.
But just remember who it is that ultimately pays your wages.
There are different ways of saying things
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Also the whole team wants to do it! Obviously not OTT just a small amount on quarter markers or hooves.  He won best turned out today too!


----------



## poiuytrewq (12 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Your more than welcome to join us! We like partying with anyone who is game for it!
		
Click to expand...

Tad far for me to travel but have the most amazing time and make the most of it x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			Exactly. Also the whole team wants to do it! Obviously not OTT just a small amount on quarter markers or hooves.  He won best turned out today too! 

Click to expand...

Well done


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			All very true.
But just remember who it is that ultimately pays your wages.
There are different ways of saying things
		
Click to expand...

Well, it is the trainer who pays the wages: some owners just enjoy the day out, but we are usually too busy to be faffing about with glitter. The travelling head lad will pack the colours, boots, bridle, saddle cloths etc etc, it is quite a responsibility, and requres attention to detail. It is hard enough to get everything right and trun up exactly on time, without faffing about with special hoof oil for one horse. They may get nice quarter marks, but generally all horses are treated equally, as is the right thing..


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			I don't understand why putting a little bit of gold shimmer is such a big deal.  I'm not covering the horse in it!
		
Click to expand...

I think you are overwhelmed with excitement of the moment, the staff have other priorities, and being professional is one of them, they are showcasing their skills when they lead the horse up. 
If the owner needs bling, let her wear it, but keep the horse neat and tidy.


----------



## indie1282 (12 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			Well, it is the trainer who pays the wages: some owners just enjoy the day out, but we are usually too busy to be faffing about with glitter. The travelling head lad will pack the colours, boots, bridle, saddle cloths etc etc, it is quite a responsibility, and requres attention to detail. It is hard enough to get everything right and trun up exactly on time, without faffing about with special hoof oil for one horse. They may get nice quarter marks, but generally all horses are treated equally, as is the right thing..
		
Click to expand...

Who pays the trainers? The owners of the horses...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 April 2017)

The owner pays for the trainers expertise. This fee includes feed, bedding, rugs, gallops fees etc along with the trainers knowledge and tailoring the hoses work to each individual. There's a lot more than just the wages of the staff that need paid for. Same as any business. 

Op by all means get a browband, quarter sheets, sweat rugs etc to match your colours if you so wish. It actually looks quite good if everything matches. But please leave the glitter to the kids ponies and not a professional sport. I know your excited to have a horse running but I'd rather win the race than win the bto.


----------



## ycbm (12 April 2017)

This thread reminds me of discussions where people say that you shouldn't go hunting without garter straps on your boots, and spurs, because that's 'correct' turn out.

If the customer who pays the bills wants bling, and bling is allowed in the rules, she should get bling!


----------



## ozpoz (12 April 2017)

Perhaps ask the trainer to pass on a decent tip to the stable staff in recognition of the work involved in organising any extras you'd like them to do? 

Glitter will not be to everyones taste,and it takes time to remove varnish to keep hooves healthy. But it is your horse, at the end of the day, and understandably you want to do racing your way. 
People don't always like owners colours, or other choices - it is not a reflection of the staff choices though, and everyone watching will understand that too.


----------



## Lucy1992 (12 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			What about the other one, has he been turned out yet? Last time I heard about him he was stabled, not a good plan, imho. 
I think you can buy special hoof oil which is black, and some have gold labels! 
If you want him to look cool, have a handmade headcollar with his nameplate, that is proper class. He can have a matching lead up rein.
The saddler at the Irish National stud will make one to order. I am sure there are others.
		
Click to expand...

I jinxed it saying he was looking better .  He has taken a turn for the worse yesterday and today so he is booked in to have a neck and back x ray. Not sure whether turn out has made him worse or something else but I have a different vet coming this time for a second opinion and I'm hoping some awnsers after the X-rays x


----------



## Lucy1992 (12 April 2017)

ozpoz said:



			Perhaps ask the trainer to pass on a decent tip to the stable staff in recognition of the work involved in organising any extras you'd like them to do? 

Glitter will not be to everyones taste,and it takes time to remove varnish to keep hooves healthy. But it is your horse, at the end of the day, and understandably you want to do racing your way. 
People don't always like owners colours, or other choices - it is not a reflection of the staff choices though, and everyone watching will understand that too.
		
Click to expand...

I have taken care of the tip myself and a massive box of chocolates . I know how much hard work being a groom is and from previous experience I know how lovely it is when your hard work is recognised!


----------



## SpringArising (12 April 2017)

What a load of snobbery on this thread there is. 

Dress the horse however you like OP. He's _yours_!


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2017)

EKW said:



			The owner pays for the trainers expertise. This fee includes feed, bedding, rugs, gallops fees etc along with the trainers knowledge and tailoring the hoses work to each individual. There's a lot more than just the wages of the staff that need paid for. Same as any business. 

Op by all means get a browband, quarter sheets, sweat rugs etc to match your colours if you so wish. It actually looks quite good if everything matches. But please leave the glitter to the kids ponies and not a professional sport. I know your excited to have a horse running but I'd rather win the race than win the bto.
		
Click to expand...

The owner pays for the whole package ultimately they are the customer. Treat them like cash cows with no opinions at your own peril. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be doing with glitter either, but just be aware of how the written word can come across on a public forum. Whilst I don't care much for racing myself, I do have reasonable exposure behind the scenes in top flight horse sport and from a variety of view points too.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2017)

OP wants opinions from forum folks, if she wanted a definitive answer, she should ask the BHA or Weatherby's


----------



## JulesRules (12 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			This thread reminds me of discussions where people say that you shouldn't go hunting without garter straps on your boots, and spurs, because that's 'correct' turn out.

If the customer who pays the bills wants bling, and bling is allowed in the rules, she should get bling!
		
Click to expand...

This ^

OP,  if you want glitter go for it.

Some people on this thread need to get over themselves!


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			OP wants opinions from forum folks, if she wanted a definitive answer, she should ask the BHA or Weatherby's
		
Click to expand...

Eh? The point of your post is?!!!
The consensus is glitter is allowed. But those who work in racing would prefer not to be asked to use it!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2017)

SpringArising said:



			What a load of snobbery on this thread there is. 

Dress the horse however you like OP. He's _yours_!
		
Click to expand...

That 's not necessarily snobbery, there are things which have a priority, and painting hooves gold is not one of them.


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			That 's not necessarily snobbery, there are things which have a priority, and painting hooves gold is not one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Just because I'm feeling argumentative (and not because I care for gold hooves), but are you really telling me that in your professional capacity in turning out horses and time management you couldn't factor in 5 minutes for an additional task?


----------



## JulesRules (12 April 2017)

Wouldn't this just be using a glittery hoof oil instead of a normal one in which case it takes the same amount of time?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 April 2017)

SpringArising said:



			What a load of snobbery on this thread there is. 

Dress the horse however you like OP. He's _yours_!
		
Click to expand...

Not snobbery. Pride and dignity. No horse will leave the stable yard unless it is immaculate. Some people plait, others dnt but every horse will be polished to within an inch of their lives. Flat racers don't really tend to plait as frequently as the jumpers. Though i can see why they would be attracted to glitter - their horses stay clean unlike our hulking big bog Chasers in the depths of winter!

As to the garter strap comment - i went hunting with garters on once. Never again! The ruddy things twisted round so the buckles were under my knees!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 April 2017)

JulesRules said:



			Wouldn't this just be using a glittery hoof oil instead of a normal one in which case it takes the same amount of time?
		
Click to expand...

Very true. There is a trainer up north who covers her horses backsides and tail in glitter, she's not got to the hoof oil stage yet but i have a feeling it may appear this summer ... And to be honest it looks tacky. I have won many turnout prizes over these horses whilst my horse wears visors (yup headgear makes a huge difference as to whether you win or lose turn&#8203;out!) Because the sponsors/bto judges thought it was tacky and garish.


----------



## tristar (12 April 2017)

swarofski crystal, or whatever you  blinging call it ,blind the opposition with bling, the more the merrier, after all they are the king of horses.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			Just because I'm feeling argumentative (and not because I care for gold hooves), but are you really telling me that in your professional capacity in turning out horses and time management you couldn't factor in 5 minutes for an additional task?
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not saying that, what I am saying is that in a busy yard, it is not the person who leads up the horse who gets the instruction from the owner, and the person who packs the kit for the horse may or may not pack a pot of glitter hoof oil. The instruction has to come from the owner, to the trainer, to the travelling head lad to the person who preps the horses, so that it is quite likely that in the chain of command, the essentials will be done, but that owners wishes may not always filter through, it happens sometimes.
There are no extra five minutes to be honest, the horses must arrive at the pre parade ring on time, so must leave the racecourse stables on time, its all quite critical. Normally one keeps hoof oil separate from the owners colours, or anything that could be discoloured, and I can just imagine the reaction of a traditionalist owner if, by some ghastly error, his horse turned up with sparkly hoof oil.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			The owner pays for the whole package ultimately they are the customer. Treat them like cash cows with no opinions at your own peril. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be doing with glitter either, but just be aware of how the written word can come across on a public forum. Whilst I don't care much for racing myself, I do have reasonable exposure behind the scenes in top flight horse sport and from a variety of view points too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that anything has been said to OP which would cause offence, but it has been pointed out that most people who own/train/groom racehorses would find glitter hooves to be tacky, we want to admire the horse for his condition and the finishing touches are designed to enhance, rather than distract. 
If OP still wants to buy a pot of glitter hoof oil, let her do so, but be aware that there may be some comment, and not necessarily complimentary 
We don't treat owners like cash cows, if you read the RP you will see that many trainers struggle, often unsucessfully, to run their business at a profit. The reason being that the training fees barely cover costs, yes they may seem expensive to the man in the street, but it is an expensive hobby, and even the richest of owners often have to take decisions based on financial considerations.


----------



## ozpoz (13 April 2017)

It is precisely because it is an expensive hobby! If I were an owner on your yard, and wanted pink hoof oil but received instead a lecture/disapproval from the staff, I'd quickly move my hobby to a yard where I was made to feel welcome.
Owners are paying for their fun pastime - not to be taste and style leaders in classic horse turnout. You are "raining on their parade".

Personally, I am an old fashioned traditionalist, but I wouldn't dream of telling other people what they should be doing re. hoof oil use.


----------



## silv (13 April 2017)

ozpoz said:



			It is precisely because it is an expensive hobby! If I were an owner on your yard, and wanted pink hoof oil but received instead a lecture/disapproval from the staff, I'd quickly move my hobby to a yard where I was made to feel welcome.
Owners are paying for their fun pastime - not to be taste and style leaders in classic horse turnout. You are "raining on their parade".

Personally, I am an old fashioned traditionalist, but I wouldn't dream of telling other people what they should be doing re. hoof oil use.
		
Click to expand...

So true


----------



## q105 (13 April 2017)

SpringArising said:



			What a load of snobbery on this thread there is. 

Dress the horse however you like OP. He's _yours_!
		
Click to expand...

Abso-bloody-lutely!!

It's absolute bullshit that lads and lasses have too much to think about...one horse, first race...? I'd say the team behind that horse is absolutely buzzing. 

It's fuddy-duddy old bores like some of these contributors that hold equestrianism back and make it less accessible than most other professional sport...

You get sparkly OP!! And revel in it x


----------



## ycbm (13 April 2017)

There seems to be a lack of understanding, too, that racing is essentially an entertainment industry (though a big one money wise) whose main products are a day out,  TV output and a source for gambling. At the low end, it needs all the owners it can get, bling or not.

OP if you do bling your horse, can we please see a picture?  I think it could be real fun and anything that brings a smile to people's faces is of value.



PS Exploding Chestnuts, what's with the 'we'?  I know you used to work in racing but you're a gardener now and haven't been in the industry for some time, have you? Confused.


----------



## SpringArising (13 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			I don't think that anything has been said to OP which would cause offence
		
Click to expand...

Probably because you weren't on the receiving end of it.

The horse world needs more people like the OP and less of those who take pleasure in mocking the choices of others. 

I don't know why some people who work with horses feel it's their right to decide how to treat the client - certainly wouldn't last a day in the corporate world where real social skills are needed.


----------



## Merrymoles (13 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			There seems to be a lack of understanding, too, that racing is essentially an entertainment industry (though a big one money wise) whose main products are a day out,  TV output and a source for gambling. At the low end, it needs all the owners it can get, bling or not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this - I don't "do" bling myself but I think all equestrian sports need to be attractive to non-equestrian people. Many race goers have no knowledge at all of horses and will pick a horse to back because of it's name, colours, number etc with no idea that it's been pulled up in three of its last four races and fell in the other . However, they are bankrolling the continuation of racing so, if they want to back the one with the glittery feet, then why not! It needs to be a fun day out for all concerned!


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2017)

I will start with saying I have never used glitter spray or glitter oil, can't see me doing it either... BUT...

I think if it within the rules and OP would find it fun and it would enhance their day then they are entitled.

If a yard does not want to do this then they could politely decline, stating that OP's horse is a shop window for their business, and this is not a representation they wish to pursue. 

If there is not time to apply a specific hoof dressing then the owner needs telling that, and the owner could either choose to remove their horse to a yard who would have time, or pay extra for more race day staff who could apply the dressing, and indeed lead the horse up. 

What I can't stand is the way that owners are paying for the service, and then people are "forgetting" the items that the owner has carefully selected, "spilling" the item that the owner had paid for and generally lying to the owner. 

As a horse owner, indeed as a human being, I would rather be told the truth, as in sorry, not on my yard, so I can make a decision. It is so disrespectful to owners.


----------



## ihatework (13 April 2017)

Red-1 said:



			I will start with saying I have never used glitter spray or glitter oil, can't see me doing it either... BUT...

I think if it within the rules and OP would find it fun and it would enhance their day then they are entitled.

If a yard does not want to do this then they could politely decline, stating that OP's horse is a shop window for their business, and this is not a representation they wish to pursue. 

If there is not time to apply a specific hoof dressing then the owner needs telling that, and the owner could either choose to remove their horse to a yard who would have time, or pay extra for more race day staff who could apply the dressing, and indeed lead the horse up. 

What I can't stand is the way that owners are paying for the service, and then people are "forgetting" the items that the owner has carefully selected, "spilling" the item that the owner had paid for and generally lying to the owner. 

As a horse owner, indeed as a human being, I would rather be told the truth, as in sorry, not on my yard, so I can make a decision. It is so disrespectful to owners.
		
Click to expand...

Well bloody said


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 April 2017)

It takes 20secnds to put a second set of hoof oil in the racing kit and a further 20 seconds to take it out. The applying takes the same time as normal stuff is time is the actually an issue. In fact unless you get stuck in traffic there is always time on a race day to do almost anything within reason and good quality, conscientious stable staff will be able to do their jobs quickly a d efficiently with time to spare, maybe only a few minutes but it's still a bit of spare time.


----------



## Asha (13 April 2017)

Red-1 said:



			I will start with saying I have never used glitter spray or glitter oil, can't see me doing it either... BUT...

I think if it within the rules and OP would find it fun and it would enhance their day then they are entitled.

If a yard does not want to do this then they could politely decline, stating that OP's horse is a shop window for their business, and this is not a representation they wish to pursue. 

If there is not time to apply a specific hoof dressing then the owner needs telling that, and the owner could either choose to remove their horse to a yard who would have time, or pay extra for more race day staff who could apply the dressing, and indeed lead the horse up. 

What I can't stand is the way that owners are paying for the service, and then people are "forgetting" the items that the owner has carefully selected, "spilling" the item that the owner had paid for and generally lying to the owner. 

As a horse owner, indeed as a human being, I would rather be told the truth, as in sorry, not on my yard, so I can make a decision. It is so disrespectful to owners.
		
Click to expand...

Massive like for this


----------



## Polos (13 April 2017)

OP if you want glitter, have glitter. I personally would not care what anyone thinks as it is your own horse. 

I know now where I certainly won't be sending any racehorses of mine If I ever had the money  If I'm spending all that money I certainly don't want to spend it at a place with rude staff who speak to you like poo because they are too backwards to consider It may actually be what the owner likes.... Doesn't matter about what the staff think as it isn't their horse at all.  I also wouldn't be spending money at a place where staff lie to the owners faces. 

I've done a little bit of grooming and whilst I may not agree with everything I have been told to do I have still done it as it's not affecting the welfare of the horse and It isn't my horse so I cannot make the decisions about what can and can't be done with the horse. And I certainly wouldn't talk to the owners in a disgusting attitude and lie to their face!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

I think the OP should understand the structure of the industry, and thus wil be better able to enjoy the sport. 
The rules are laid down by the racing authorities, and the trainer is held responsible for the rules being upheld. It's nothing to do with glitter oil except that the oil must not contain prohibited substances, of which there are many.
However, most trainers wil advise novice owners on various aspects of horse ownership, and try to avoid embarrassment or "les faux pas", Eg,  the owners dress code at Ludlow in winter would be practical and informal,  but the owners enclosure at Royal Ascot would most definately not.
There is a danger that dressing up a racehorse with glitter may elicit adverse comment, if OP does not mind, then fair enough, but there are limits, so I think that if she wanted him to wear reindeer antlers on Boxing Day, there would be quite a lot of resistance.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

Polos said:



			OP if you want glitter, have glitter. I personally would not care what anyone thinks as it is your own horse. 

I know now where I certainly won't be sending any racehorses of mine If I ever had the money  If I'm spending all that money I certainly don't want to spend it at a place with rude staff who speak to you like poo because they are too backwards to consider It may actually be what the owner likes.... Doesn't matter about what the staff think as it isn't their horse at all.  I also wouldn't be spending money at a place where staff lie to the owners faces. 

I've done a little bit of grooming and whilst I may not agree with everything I have been told to do I have still done it as it's not affecting the welfare of the horse and It isn't my horse so I cannot make the decisions about what can and can't be done with the horse. And I certainly wouldn't talk to the owners in a disgusting attitude and lie to their face!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know any staff who speak down to owners, if that is what you are gettin at, most grooms hardly see the owners anyway, and don't spend any time gossiping about them. But I have met a few owners who have no respect for the horses or the staff, and who can be downright rude, but they are rare, and don't tend to stay in the sport for long. Most owners are very nice, and enjoy coming to see their horses in the yard as well as at the races.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 April 2017)

Why would the staff ever speak down to the owners? They bring us chocolate!!! Or donuts! 

We have owners coming in on Sunday who own one i look after. I may just decorate him like an Xmas tree lol! They would actually quite like that ... It's a syndicate of 100members. They like it when i doodle on him and invent new 1/4 markers. Given that they tried to put mahoosive green sunglasses on him i doubt they would object to glitter. But i would never do it at the races. 

To be fair is an owner wanted it on we would do it. We may just have to draw straws as to who leads the horse up though ... Lol

That's a point. I need a new 1/4 markers design for this year. I am a trend setter and everyone copies me after a month or so! Then we all look the same! They even make 1/4 markers with my design on now, i should have copy righted it when i thought of it!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

EKW: get the Weekender for a fab photo of One for Arthur in action, , it must be on the 2017 Christmas Card for the yard.
Not tempting fate, but a lot of folks are wondering about  .... The 2018 Cheltenham Gold Cup.

PS I wonder if a spray of scottish thistles might work as quarter markers, though personally I am a fan of sharks teeth especially on flat horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 April 2017)

Arthurs not good enough for the Gold Cup. He is a slow stayer. He is a National horse through and through. He will do the same route next year, Kelso, Becher, Warwick, Aintree. 

My original 1/4 marker on my big french horse was a fluer du lys with 5 or 6 wee stars round it. The. When everyone copied i put a big thistle in the middle. Then everyone did that so i now usually go between a big star or the thistle amongst wee stars. 

I did one that worked out better than i thought. I only had bog standard wee squares so i made steps down the horses backsides and on each side of the step was a wee square. It didnt work as well with stars a d the stars were too big but if i can get smaller stars I'll be grand.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

ozpoz said:



			It is precisely because it is an expensive hobby! If I were an owner on your yard, and wanted pink hoof oil but received instead a lecture/disapproval from the staff, I'd quickly move my hobby to a yard where I was made to feel welcome.
Owners are paying for their fun pastime - not to be taste and style leaders in classic horse turnout. You are "raining on their parade".

Personally, I am an old fashioned traditionalist, but I wouldn't dream of telling other people what they should be doing re. hoof oil use.
		
Click to expand...

I  think that its extremely unlikely that any staff would be rude to owners, but the owner pays the trainer to look after the horse, and there have been instances, where the conflicting requirements of the owner and the trainer have been such that a parting of the ways has been inevitable. Though never over hoof oil as far as I am aware.


----------



## SpringArising (13 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			I  think that its extremely unlikely that any staff would be rude to owners
		
Click to expand...

You mean face to face or behind their back? Because this thread says otherwise for the latter.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

SpringArising said:



			You mean face to face or behind their back? Because this thread says otherwise for the latter.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree.

People are entitled to their opinion, but it would hardly be a matter for momentous ongoing discussion.
The stable staff are hardly going to confront the owner about hoof oil fgs.

There is no conspiracy theory, no "them" v "us", and as for   industry politics and customer / consumer interaction, believe me the very nature of the sport means every employee has the same goal viz.,  to do as well as they can with the resources available.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

Did OP buy the glitter hoof oil?


----------



## Polos (13 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Why would the staff ever speak down to the owners? They bring us chocolate!!! Or donuts! 

We have owners coming in on Sunday who own one i look after. I may just decorate him like an Xmas tree lol! They would actually quite like that ... It's a syndicate of 100members. They like it when i doodle on him and invent new 1/4 markers. Given that they tried to put mahoosive green sunglasses on him i doubt they would object to glitter. But i would never do it at the races. 

To be fair is an owner wanted it on we would do it. We may just have to draw straws as to who leads the horse up though ... Lol

That's a point. I need a new 1/4 markers design for this year. I am a trend setter and everyone copies me after a month or so! Then we all look the same! They even make 1/4 markers with my design on now, i should have copy righted it when i thought of it!
		
Click to expand...

You are contradicting yourself a little here. You've just been ripping this poor woman to pieces because she wants glitter on her horse and now you are saying you will 'dress your owners horse up like a Christmas tree' provided they bring you doughnuts. 

No matter what the owner wants and whether you disagree with it or not does not mean you and all your colleagues should b***h about them behind their back, particularly on the internet where people can see who you work for. (and to be honest If I ever changed from showjumpers to racehorses I wouldn't want to send my horses to her if all her staff are going to do is talk down about their owners to each other and gossip)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

Polos said:



			You are contradicting yourself a little here. You've just been ripping this poor woman to pieces because she wants glitter on her horse and now you are saying you will 'dress your owners horse up like a Christmas tree' provided they bring you doughnuts. 

No matter what the owner wants and whether you disagree with it or not does not mean you and all your colleagues should b***h about them behind their back, particularly on the internet where people can see who you work for. (and to be honest If I ever changed from showjumpers to racehorses I wouldn't want to send my horses to her if all her staff are going to do is talk down about their owners to each other and gossip)
		
Click to expand...

Best read EKW s post more carefully.
No one ripped anyone to pieces. 
No one spends any time gossiping about owners.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 April 2017)

The idea of glitter is growing on me for at home only. I'm a big kid at heart but no, i still wouldnt put it anywhere near a horse at the track. But i am a National Hunt girl through and through. Flat racing is for posh frocks, high heels and dainty ponies. Jumping is for woolen tweeds, big solid horses and mud. 

I brought this subject up at work today and a few of the lads and lasses thought it would give your horse an unfair advantage. Now bear in mind this is tongue in cheek! They reasons - glitter may get in another horses eye whilst galloping and blind it. It may blind others with the sun glinting off of it. Both mildly plausible. Then you got - other horses may look at a d refuse to go near the other horse for fear or being covered in glitter too. Lol! Two of the lasses would put glitter on if you asked or if they felt like it (but in the latter case we would disown them!) A few others would do it for the owners wishes but not be happy about it. And then those of use who are a decade or more older than the rest wouldn't touch it with a ten foot barge pole regardless. 

So mixed opinions in a jumping yard.


----------



## Lucy1992 (13 April 2017)

What I think is unfair is people saying "poor horse" or "have respect for the horse" my horses get the absolute best care. They have a massage every two weeks and laser therapy. Nothing's wrong with said horse but I just want him to have the best. He gets the best possible feed, care and endless love.  I see him at least two times a week and my lad wants for nothing. So if he has a little bit of glitter or bling then I think the "poor horse" is doing rather well!   He has lots of girlfriends and has a lot of presence so who's to say he wouldn't like it!  

I understand it's not for everyone and I'm not talking about covering my lad in it more like something subtle. It's just a bit of fun and something different. Maybe if one of the big boy owners did it it would get a much different reaction compared to little old me!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			I understand it's not for everyone and I'm not talking about covering my lad in it more like something subtle. It's just a bit of fun and something different. Maybe if one of the big boy owners did it it would get a much different reaction compared to little old me!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, but you might be right, or not, anyway, by now you should know that asking questions like this on this forum will get a number of viewpoints, if you just wanted a yes/no, next time ask your trainer, he is well equiped to answer any queries.


----------



## Queenbee (13 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Yup &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

ooooh well bleedy done!!!


----------



## case895 (13 April 2017)

Rules? If it isn't a law, so what you like!


----------



## Queenbee (13 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			This thread reminds me of discussions where people say that you shouldn't go hunting without garter straps on your boots, and spurs, because that's 'correct' turn out.

If the customer who pays the bills wants bling, and bling is allowed in the rules, she should get bling!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the owner would ever be crowing about getting another 'best turned out' if she used bling though


----------



## Lucy1992 (13 April 2017)

Queenbee said:



			I doubt the owner would ever be crowing about getting another 'best turned out' if she used bling though
		
Click to expand...

Watch this space!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 April 2017)

Queenbee said:



			I doubt the owner would ever be crowing about getting another 'best turned out' if she used bling though
		
Click to expand...

Technically it's not the owner that's got the BTO but the lad or lass who took the horse racing. They will have groomed, plaited, 1/4 markered etc. Nowt to do with the owner in reality.


----------



## Lucy1992 (13 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Technically it's not the owner that's got the BTO but the lad or lass who took the horse racing. They will have groomed, plaited, 1/4 markered etc. Nowt to do with the owner in reality.
		
Click to expand...

Just lighten up a little!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 April 2017)

http://www.skysports.com/racing/form-profiles/horse/621028/gold-flash
These stats are free of charge, a very good database,,,,,,


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			What I think is unfair is people saying "poor horse" or "have respect for the horse" my horses get the absolute best care. They have a massage every two weeks and laser therapy. Nothing's wrong with said horse but I just want him to have the best. He gets the best possible feed, care and endless love.  I see him at least two times a week and my lad wants for nothing. So if he has a little bit of glitter or bling then I think the "poor horse" is doing rather well!   He has lots of girlfriends and has a lot of presence so who's to say he wouldn't like it!  

I understand it's not for everyone and I'm not talking about covering my lad in it more like something subtle. It's just a bit of fun and something different. Maybe if one of the big boy owners did it it would get a much different reaction compared to little old me!
		
Click to expand...

It was me that said 'have respect for the horse'.  My comment has no unfairness or insult meant.  I am sure, as your comments above state, your horse wants for nothing and hopefully when his racing career ends that will remain to be the case.  I have no idea how long you have owned/ridden/competed horses for, I am guessing of course, but possibly not a huge length of time.  If you are fortunate enough to be involved with horses in the long term, experience plenty, see plenty and enjoy huge highs interspersed with far too many lows, I promise you that there will be a point when the words of 'respect the horse' will be understood for its real meaning.

Apologies for any upset caused to you.


----------



## jokadoka (14 April 2017)

Red-1 said:



			I will start with saying I have never used glitter spray or glitter oil, can't see me doing it either... BUT...

I think if it within the rules and OP would find it fun and it would enhance their day then they are entitled.

If a yard does not want to do this then they could politely decline, stating that OP's horse is a shop window for their business, and this is not a representation they wish to pursue. 

If there is not time to apply a specific hoof dressing then the owner needs telling that, and the owner could either choose to remove their horse to a yard who would have time, or pay extra for more race day staff who could apply the dressing, and indeed lead the horse up. 

What I can't stand is the way that owners are paying for the service, and then people are "forgetting" the items that the owner has carefully selected, "spilling" the item that the owner had paid for and generally lying to the owner. 

As a horse owner, indeed as a human being, I would rather be told the truth, as in sorry, not on my yard, so I can make a decision. It is so disrespectful to owners.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself! Spot on.


----------



## ycbm (14 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



http://www.skysports.com/racing/form-profiles/horse/621028/gold-flash
These stats are free of charge, a very good database,,,,,,
		
Click to expand...

And your point is? I'm sure several of us looked up those stats as soon as we knew the name of the horse. 

We all knew the horse was a low end performer, never going to run in the Derby, who is owned for the pure fun of owning a racehorse. Racing needs every one of these horses and owners it can get it's hands on.

EC,  you are a gardener. When was the last time you actually had paid employment in a racing stables?


----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			It was me that said 'have respect for the horse'.  My comment has no unfairness or insult meant.  I am sure, as your comments above state, your horse wants for nothing and hopefully when his racing career ends that will remain to be the case.  I have no idea how long you have owned/ridden/competed horses for, I am guessing of course, but possibly not a huge length of time.  If you are fortunate enough to be involved with horses in the long term, experience plenty, see plenty and enjoy huge highs interspersed with far too many lows, I promise you that there will be a point when the words of 'respect the horse' will be understood for its real meaning.

Apologies for any upset caused to you.
		
Click to expand...

I've owned horses for 18 years and I still have my very first pony!  before that I was on horses before I could walk!


----------



## Red-1 (14 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



http://www.skysports.com/racing/form-profiles/horse/621028/gold-flash
These stats are free of charge, a very good database,,,,,,
		
Click to expand...

Wow, some wins in there! Congratulations!


----------



## gunnergundog (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992..........have any plans been made as to when your horse is next running?  Keep us posted!  I for one would be keen to follow the 'forum race horse' - and not just to see if he has sparkly hooves next time out!


----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)

Thank you I feel lucky to have such a lovely horse!


----------



## ycbm (14 April 2017)

Red-1 said:



			Wow, some wins in there! Congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

That is SO much better a answer than mine was.

OP I to think it would be great for the forum if we can follow your horse.


----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			Lucy1992..........have any plans been made as to when your horse is next running?  Keep us posted!  I for one would be keen to follow the 'forum race horse' - and not just to see if he has sparkly hooves next time out!
		
Click to expand...

He will come into his own I'd say in a couple of months . . We are all just really working behind the sences to make him the very best horse he can be but that doesn't happen over night unfortunately haha! If you want to see updates on him and photos feel free to add me on Facebook


----------



## SpringArising (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			What I think is unfair is people saying "poor horse" or "have respect for the horse" my horses get the absolute best care.
		
Click to expand...

It's daft. Pay no notice.


----------



## TheresaW (14 April 2017)

I'm not really a fan of racing, not against it, just find it boring. Years of working in a bookies maybe? All I do know is, when I do have the odd bet, I choose a name I like, or the colours. If I went to the races, I would put my couple of quid on the horse with the sparkly hooves, or fancy quarter marks.


----------



## ycbm (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:



			He will come into his own I'd say in a couple of months . . We are all just really working behind the sences to make him the very best horse he can be but that doesn't happen over night unfortunately haha! If you want to see updates on him and photos feel free to add me on Facebook 

Click to expand...

I don't do Facebook. I demand updates on here  !


----------



## VikingSong (14 April 2017)

So someone connected to One For Arthur posts on the forum. How exciting. I was going to back your lad, then changed my mind last minute and backed Vincente instead... he fell first!

As for the topic matter..

I can understand most peoples' views on this. Personally, I'm very old fashioned and traditional. I don't like "blinged up" horses. I think it's tacky. Sorry if that offends. However, if an owner wanted me to apply glittery hoof oil then I would. 'Tis their horse, after all.


----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)




----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)




----------



## cauda equina (14 April 2017)

Lovely - he looks perfect as he is.
Adding sparkles would be gilding the lily IMO


----------



## SpringArising (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:










Click to expand...

Wow, what a stunning horse. Absolutely beautiful coat.


----------



## Red-1 (14 April 2017)

Lucy1992 said:










Click to expand...

Gorgeous, a very handsome chap!

I can only imagine the fun you have being an owner, going to the races and being the winning owner. I see he has been top 3 placed ten times, that is an awful lot of high days and holidays!


----------



## Pigeon (14 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			No horse needs bling.  Just good health which will give plenty of shine in the skin, well turned out and quality tack.  Respect him, don't turn him into a Christmas tree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SpringArising (14 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			No horse needs bling.
		
Click to expand...

There are many things horses don't _need_ which we have for them anyway. If we all had the bare minimum and there were no advancements in the way we think about equestrianism it would be a very boring and backwards industry. You're entitled to treat yours how you like, just like the OP is entitled to.


----------



## Lucy1992 (14 April 2017)

Pigeon said:








Click to expand...

Hahaha love this!!!


----------

